# Shortest amount of time you hitched Cross Crounty



## beersalt

Hey y'all!

I'm very interested in all of you thumbin' jackass' responses in regards to the quickest amount of time you got across the whole country, via "bummin' a ride." 

I'll be embarking on my first cross-country hitch along the I-40 here soon. Gonna try to make it from NC ~ Socal within 15 days. We'll see how it goes. 

So, what about you!? I'm curious*


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

i have heard stories of people doing it in 6 days. i met a guy who said 9 days. i don't have any stories like this though


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Never really hitched in the US, though I've taken a ride from Denmark, to the Sahara desert in 10 days. about 4000 kilometers.


----------



## LuckyChance

Fastest was either in Three rides from Oakland to Tucson, Tucson to Dallas, Dallas to Atlanta. 4 ish days?
Another time I went ATL to Albuquerque then Albuquerque to Oakland. 3 ish days on that one because both rides drove so fast and we slept in shifts.

Both super swift coast to coast jaunts but I assure you it's also taken me more than a few weeks before, and been arduous and shitty a few other times.

I used to cross the 10, 20, and 40 corridors quite often and would make good time hopping from truck stop to truck stop. Seems these days less company drivers are willing to give rides, but then again I'm not as young or as cute as I once was. :/

Good luck, long rides, short waits and favorable winds and timing to your journey


----------



## Deleted member 15860

My friend and I made it from NYC to Los Angeles in 6 days!
We took a day off to hang out around Nashville, so it was 5 solid days of travel.
Took I-40 for the majority of it. Had a ride out of NYC from Craigslist, thumbed the rest, took the metro once we were in LA proper.


----------



## deleted user

I made it from Alabama to Arizona in about 5 or 6 days. just be consistent and never let your thumb, or sign, down.


----------



## deleted user

I even had time to stop in Roswell and to work on the oil fields for a day.


----------



## marmar

1.NYC to Seattle in 6 days
2.NYC to Oakland, .ca in about 8-9 but we stayed in mniapolis for a night, or two, I don't remember 
I guess I was pretty good at cross country hitching. Now I own a whehecal! lol and No way would I drive it coast to coast in a week


----------



## creature

uhm.. any prizes for taking the longest..? ; )


----------



## rooster831

creature said:


> uhm.. any prizes for taking the longest..? ; )



yeah a sunburn and some smelly ass feet. congrats!

i took 2 weeks once, wash state to pennsylvania

with a day or too of bad hitchin and rest here n there, also


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Would not want to take less than two months at this point.. that said I have done it in two and a half weeks and it was quite miserable..


----------



## beersalt

Made it from NC- CA in two weeks. 25 rides. Whoooweeee!


----------



## ironman

Houston Tx to Raleigh Nc . done in 2 rides 24 hours.


----------



## beersalt

@ironman holy fuck


----------



## ironman

Ya i got lucky


----------



## dingee

3 days from Baltimore to olympia. It was an ill timed streak of good luck. I had just rubber tramped with a few people from oly to bmore. The owner of the car ditched it and decided they wanted to travel with me for a spell. I intended to return to olympia just in time to gear up and head straight out for mutant fest - which was two weeks away, and somewhere in the NW. When we accidentally made it back to olympia so quickly, I had little to do but hang around for awhile, as I am lazy and the festival was my next big thing. After a few days of this my newfound partner cursed me for dragging them back to the town they just escaped and lying to them about all the adventures we would have. Then they left me heartbroken, alone, and feeling guilty.
The next day an old friend appeared with a new Mercedes TD which we promptly converted to grease and left town in. We hit AMF as planned, and proceeded south, rubber tramping fora few months together with great success. Many good memories from that car...
I've never seen or spoken to the partner whom left me since. So i never had the chance to tell them what happened or explain to them that we had been impossibly lucky and it should have taken us much longer to get back. It was their first time hitchhiking i think


----------

